# Where the heck is Fortran?



## estrabd (Feb 7, 2012)

I am running 9.0 REL on an SMP system, and would like to run NASA's NPB's for OpenMP (using gcc 4.2.1), but I can't seem to locale gfortran(?) front-end. I'd *really* prefer to use the base-gcc if at all possible.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Brett


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

It was removed a few versions ago.

http://www.bsdunix.ch/serendipity/i...-of-Fortran-from-the-FreeBSD-base-system.html


----------



## estrabd (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, this is somewhat troubling. I am looking to use the Fortran frontend for GCC 4.2.1 (since it supports OpenMP).

Does anyone know if I can compile a gfortran (or the like) that is able to use the base GCC 4.2.1 as the middle/backend?

Lack of Fortran OpenMP support, considering C/C++ is supported by the base compiler, is a little nearsighted.

Thank you,
Brett


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

Reading some of the arguments I'd have to say I agree with removing it. Almost nobody used it.

It's been quite a while though. If I read this PR 119562 it would appear it got removed somewhere along the 6.x line. I could remember mucking about with src.conf/make.conf to add WITHOUT_FORTRAN a long time ago.

I don't use Fortran at all but you might have a go with lang/f77.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 8, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Reading some of the arguments I'd have to say I agree with removing it. Almost nobody used it.
> 
> It's been quite a while though. If I read this PR 119562 it would appear it got removed somewhere along the 6.x line. I could remember mucking about with src.conf/make.conf to add WITHOUT_FORTRAN a long time ago.
> 
> I don't use Fortran at all but you might have a go with lang/f77.



I appreciate your help, don't get me wrong. I just think that Fortran 90/OpenMP via GCC 4.2.1 is a value-add. But I missed that bike shed 

All I really need is to find the gfortran frontend for FreeBSD's base compiler. I'll see what I can find.

Brett


----------



## estrabd (Feb 13, 2012)

Update - the very friendly maintainer of most of the GCC-based ports stongly recommended I install lang/gcc46 if I wanted strong Fortran and OpenMP support. I did, and so far so good. I was able to compile and run the OpenMP NPBs as well as another numerical code I am using to push the system. I am going to be installing OpenMPI against gcc46 soon, and anticipate good success there as well.


----------

